# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Brentrup Stealth V8...MINE!!!

## Ken Olmstead

AHHHHHHH!!! I’M GETTING A STEALTH!! 

I am so excited I can hardly contain myself! Some of you know me as a Weber fan and I still like their mandolins, but the time has come for a hand-made instrument more representative of what I desire presently. (I have two point envy!) I have written a blog about my decision to let go of my Fern. It was to long to include here and hey, thats what blogs are for anyway right!

Why Hans? His reputation as a builder, sound clips, Mr. Fisher’s youtubes, speaking with Hans and hearing his F5R over the phone. His Stealth has both lap points of an F5 that I have become very appreciative of and are ingeniously incorporated into a beautiful, functional design. Also, his finger rest, which I desire for some of my banjo techniques, is incorporated as part of the instrument rather than looking like an after thought! His willingness to take risks and continually push his designs forward have impressed me for quite some time! Oh and these photos have tickled my imagination over the last few years!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

So what am I after?
Basically, I want a different color Stealth with the V6 Eclipse headstock and new sound enhancements! Hans liked the idea of putting the V6 headstock on the Stealth. My Stealth will have tapered ribs, forward sound holes and a red burst finish. Hans has agreed to help me realize this vision! Here are some photos that I have used to visualize my new baby!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Details, details!

The first thing I had to decide on was nut width, width at the 12th fret, radius or flat, neck profile and top and back woods. Oh man, talk about overload! Of course me being the non-builder type, I wanted to discuss color and finishes! Hans said not to worry about that just yet and get to work on the other stuff!

Not think about color?…yeah that’ll happen!! 

However, I have decided on some of the neck items. I want a little more room on the board. My banjo style and chord melody stuff will be better facilitated if my big hands had a little more room. I discovered this on the Kentucky, the string spacing at the bridge is a bit wider than the Weber and the upper position of the neck feels quite roomy. The down side is that I need a wider swing on my right hand to tremolo double stops. Hopefully my technique will adapt and I am confident it will. The added room for the left hand should be worth the adjustment. So I will have 1 1/8th inch at the nut (1/16” wider than most mandolins including my Weber and Kentucky) and 1 1/2” at the 12th fret which I think is pretty standard.

Neck profile…I have no idea! I think I would like something between the Weber and a Gibson neck. I think with a little wider board I might like a slimmer neck. Well, turns out that Hans “standard” neck meets these basic conditions so I am going with that. His come with a slight “V” which is perfect again! One possibility is that I may travel to Minneapolis to meet Hans and catch a live show of Prairie Home Companion! He said if I do, we might be able to coordinate me getting to sit there while he custom shaves my neck! Now that is off the charts cool for me!!!

Radius vs. Flat: I love the radius neck on my Weber at the nut but have found that the flat board of the Kentucky suits me very well in the higher registers. Also, I like the flat bridge for cross-picking and some of my other “banjo” strokes. So, I inquired about the possibility of a compound radius board. Good news! Hans “standard” radius is ten inches at the nut and flattens to 16” by the time you hit the upper registers and then the bridge is flat! It could not be any more perfect for me…I knew I liked this guy!!

Just a little side note, Hans uses stainless steel frets which, I understand last quite a bit longer than regular frets. I am looking forward to that feature as well!!


Oh, did I mention it will be Red Burst!!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## F5GRun

Congrat Man!  I too see a Brentrup in my future...very very very distant future.  Keep us posted as it goes along!

----------


## Mandolusional

Nice, congratulations on the decision, Hans is great to work with.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Wow, this is quite the undertaking Ken. You're starting to sound like Gholum. Maybe the opposite since you want to sell your "precious" fern. That Stealth is gonna look like a WMD. It'll probably sound like one too. I would opt for the twin turbo package with the 6 speed and the heated leather seats. Maybe even a flux capacitor for time travel. I'm excited to see how this works out for you. I've been brooding about a Brentrup as well. I actually lay awake at night thinking about all the options I'd want. Plus he lives about an hour from my house. How long is he expecting this project to take? Maybe if I get back from Canada before it's done, I'll stop by and check it out.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Thanks for the info.Kenneth - we're probably all as excited as you are.You've gone for an amalgam of 2 of my favourite designs by Hans ie.the V6 headstock design & the 'Stealth' body,
                                                                                                                 Saska  :Wink:

----------


## Rob Powell

Congrats Ken!

As an FYI, Anthony Hannigan has a Gil and knows how to use it.  :Wink:   I read somewhere Imaybe even here) that he met Hans recently and was blown away by his instruments.  So, looks like you're in pretty good company.  Besides, Hans is an all 'round pretty nice guy from what I can tell.

I'm currently struggling with Gibson envy...LOL.

----------


## sgarrity

Great choice of builder and mandolin.  This is gonna be cool!

----------


## JEStanek

I'm not sure Ken is as enthused about this new project as he should be  :Grin: .

Congrats Ken.  Also, as cool as Hans is for pushing the envelope on mandolin design and function, and he's way cool, without people willing to commision these innovative instruments he wouldn't be able to do as much.  So thanks to both of you for pushing the evolution of the mandolin.

Jamie

----------


## Timbofood

I gotta find a new JOB!  There are enough builders that really tweak my interest in owning more GOOD instruments that I could go broke over the course of several lifetimes!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Wow, take deep breaths Ken. Sounds like a cool mandolin in the works.

----------


## Michael Cameron

The V6 headstock is a winner! Sort of reminds me of the Gibson Firebird's headstock (my VERY favorite electric guitar EVER!)

   Ken,if you can get to the Twin City(?) Cities...while Hans shapes the neck that would be well worth the trip IMHO. I lived in Minnesota for a couple years and LOVED it. The fishing is GREAT wherever you go in the Land of 10,000 Lakes. That is awesome-beautiful country. (I hear Alaska is pretty nice too.)
    Prairie Home Companion LIVE would be mighty tasty icing on your cake!
    After about 15 years of playing mandolin,neck dimensions are my #1 concern in mandolin perfection.(set-ups/playability,tone,then finish,color etc.)
    It's a bummer when you dial in all the things you want on an instrument only to find out the neck isn't right for you!         :Mad:            I've done that(got the T-shirt...)
    We are all envious of you!  You will never regret your decision. I have admired Hans' instruments since I first saw one. 
   My only suggestion would be to keep the Fern if possible;but,I know how it is. You can't have everything...where would you keep it!?
    That being said,I'd go for the Stealth and trip to Hans' if at all possible.
   YES! I am excited for you! You deserve it!
Congrats!

----------


## Michael Cameron

Oh,don't forget to check out the O-45 while you're there.(?)

----------


## THP

Congrats. I am and still am blown away by Hans work. The tone he gets on a constant basis is just amazing to me. They are also just so effortless to play and the tone just comes out! 
I met Hans last year and was lucky enough to try all the models, WOW is an under statement..I am hoping to have one  in March and i wont let it out of my hands..ever..
Congrats once again!!
Anthony Hannigan
www.hickoryproject.com
www.musicmoose.org

----------


## Michael Cameron

Ken,I think stainless steel frets are better than regular fret-wire(lasts longer).
I've been reading about Jescar Gold (EVO) ? fret-wire;and,hear that it lasts even longer. I'd be happy with the stainless.

Looking forward to the pics of your Brentrup;sound clips too !

Carve on,Hans!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Re.the stainless steel frets - i recently visited a local luthier to try to get a problem with a Mandolin which i've since parted company with, & he showed me the SS fretwire that he uses on all his instrument (not the same gauge on all of course!). The stuff is as smooth as silk to the touch & he reckons that it can last up to 6 times longer than the normal 'german silver' fretwire - dependent on use. I know that when it comes to getting my Stelling Banjo and/or my Weber Fern re-fretted,that's the way i'm going to go. It is harder to use for the luthier,as it has a 'spring back' that takes more time to get it to fit & possibly pushes the cost of a re-fret job up,but that's off-set by lasting longer between re-frets. I mentioned this in an e-mail to Ken O. & he told me that Hans uses SS all the time - there ain't no flies on that guy !!,
                                                                                 Saska  :Wink:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Thanks everyone! I am not sleeping well lately, not sure why!! So choosing wood was quite the chore! I had a full 45 min conversation with Hans on the phone about wood. The man is passionate about it and he takes it very seriously! I finally decided on Italian Spruce top and Red Maple back and sides. Here is the 10% that I retained:

If I was to chose Red Spruce and Sugar Maple, I would have the brightest sound with VERY strong trebles. I would also have that hollow sound from the loar camp that we all know and love.

If I choose Englemann Spruce with Big Leaf Maple, that would give me the fullest/darkest sound from the spruce/maple combo that is.

After Hans described each combination, it sounds as if the Italian Spuce will give me the full sound associated with Englemann but with stong bright trebles. In addition, Hans is very comfortable with Italian spuce and knows how to get what he wants out of it. To keep the trebles stong but round, the red maple back and sides was selected. Also he mentioned that he had some pretty red maple and I could have a one piece back! Done deal!!  :Laughing: 

Maybe he will chime in if I am wrong here but the man loves wood and the different sounds it makes!

Some starter pictures soon, I promise!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

You'd better get some shuteye Ken or you'll be too tatered to play it when you get it !. Then you'll have to send it over to me to take care of it for you until you recover (LOL !) :Grin:  We share your delight Ken.You're a lucky guy to be able to own such a wonderful instrument as i'm sure it will be.
You've most definitely done the right thing. If you can afford it,buy it,play it & enjoy it. We only get one chance at this life & it's too short to be indecisive about - go for it !!,
                                                                                                        Saska  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Hans

Excited much Ken?  :Smile: 
From all that Ken explained to me over the phone, sounded like we needed to do Italian/red maple. He wanted a fuller, richer tone than red spruce, and still wanted solid clear trebles. 
Jamie has it right, if it wasn't for folks like Ken, some of us builders wouldn't be able to step out of the box. So, I really appreciate the chance to explore the design a bit more. It will be an interesting experiment to meld the two designs, and I believe we are going to use the V6 ss holes on the V8 box in addition to all the other mods Ken mentioned.
The only Stainless wire I have is the .040". The .056" and .068" wire I use is the regular stuff.
Anthony, your F5C is all ready to go! See ya in March.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

The sound holes were an interesting challange for me!

I really like the "dolphin" sound holes and I have to admit I resisted any change in this area but in order to move the holes forward the aesthetics will have to be adjusted. 

Warning! Hendrix analogy! Hendrix was loved for his "hits" but he really wanted to move in a different direction in his last years. His public loved him for “Purple Haze,” "Hey Joe" and countless others. However, while Hendrix loved these songs, they were his past and he was ready to move in a different direction which the public resisted. This is very common in the artist/fan relationship. Not trying to cast Hans as Hendrix but my point is that I don’t want to be the fan that holds Hans back. I want a 2009 Brentrup!! I found myself clinging too hard to past designs, but I really want the lastest that Hans has to offer as an artist and a craftsman. It took a day to come around and realize that I was trying to hold Hans back and that is not what I want to do!!

After I came to me senses, I told Hans that it was totally builder's discretion. He may go with the “ss” holes from the Eclipse or he may develop something aesthetically unique to the Stealth. We will just have to wait and see! I know he is leaning toward the ss holes and that is fine with me as my mind now pictures that mandolin with that configuration!!

This "breaking the rules" is a blast but it does take some adjusting of my normal thinking patterns!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

We have lift off!!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

a few more...oooooo baby!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Mark Walker

Ken - been following this thread since you started it and haven't chimed in.  I know what you're going through; I had the same feelings and discussions and so on when I had my custom mandolin crafted by Ken Ratcliff.   Pictures sent to me during the crafting just made it harder and the anticipation greater!!

Sounds like you and Hans have a good rapport and excellent discussions going with regard to your Stealth V8!  I've traded a few PM's with Hans (and keep threatening to visit him as he's only a couple states west of me - though there is that big lake in between us!) and he's first-class in communicating all the details on your custom-crafted instrument!    Keep us posted with more info and pictures!

Congratulations!

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

Man thats a nice mandolin im looking forward to seeing some videos on youtube with it.

----------


## Flowerpot

Knowing a little about Han's signature tones with the different wood species, I'd say that the Italian/Red Maple combo will be absolutely right for that mandolin.  You're putting together a real gem there.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Thanks Flowerpot & Mike. The encouragement is very well recieved!!!

Shawn - I am looking forward to playing that baby on youtube as well! I am actually trying to figure out what to play. I want to put my best foot forward and really show off its strengths. Lucky I have some time to figure it out and practice!!  :Laughing:

----------


## JEStanek

I'll suggest Rhapsody in Blue.  :Wink: 

Jamie

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I'll suggest Rhapsody in Blue. 
> 
> Jamie


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Your killing me Jamie!!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I'll suggest Rhapsody in Blue. 
> 
> Jamie


Dang it Jamie, you slugged me in the gut with that one! It is now on my "bucket list!" I downloaded the piano roll recordings and purchased the sheet music today. The piece is about 14 minutes long in its entirety and looks to be in 6 different keys! It won't be making the Stealth video debut!  :Smile:  However, I will be spending my lunch hours for the forseeable future on Band in a Box editing down to 5- 7 minutes and finding a mandolin friendly key or keyS I should say. *Thanks a load!*  :Laughing: 

My suggestion that Don do a recording of this seems somewhat smug when I see what is here. Maybe I'll have it in a year or three! Maple Leaf Rag is almost there! Just need to play it 100 more times and I'll tube it!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Michael Cameron

Maple Leaf Rag...me aroused.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Ken, that mandolin looks awesone! Congratulations! Can't wait for the finished pics!!

----------


## JEStanek

Wow, didn't mean to kill ya, Ken.  It just seemed appropriate at the moment.  Hey, if the great Don can do an abriged arrangment of it, so can you.  I know I'm looking forward to hearing whatever you play on the new Brentrup.

Jamie
EDIT: If its any consolation I kinda want to do a similar thing with Dave Brubek's Take 5.  I think that would sound great on a mandolin.

----------


## Michael Cameron

> Jamie
> EDIT: If its any consolation I kinda want to do a similar thing with Dave Brubek's Take 5.  I think that would sound great on a mandolin.


That DOES sound interesting! Well,I have fresh strings on Vincent...dialed in the aluminium saddle for intonation...

I don't have a recording of "Take 5"

(poor poor pitiful me) 

dadadada da DA dada dadada da DA da da... maybe I can remember some of it.  I'll try it with the egg-shaker first.

At the risk of being labeled a hijacker;there are some REALLY nice instruments on the Classifieds these dayz! I TRY to avoid reading them.

These young girls...

----------


## Ken Olmstead

We are on the way!!! The tuners are special request, they are an ergonomic design for pain in my left hand.... :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Seriously, I love the look of the pearl buttons on that headstock. I don't think I have discussed buttons with Hans, I would have a hard time deciding between pearl and ebony. I am getting gold hardware...if I remember correctly.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

One more! Ribs will be started soon! Anticipation!

----------


## Shawn Gambrel

When will this beast be in.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Sweet, Ken! You are obligated to post sound clips, and, for me, a PM about how it compares to your Fern. MAS is not a factor for me right now, but your review will decide a lot....

----------


## Michael Cameron

> One more! Ribs will be started soon! Anticipation!


Ken,I'm just nit-picking here. The long shafts(string numbers 4 and 5) look too long/stick out too much. Is that for the pain in your L hand? Easy to shorten them.

   REALLY nit-picky:the truss-rod cover in the picture looks a little incongruous in relation to the cool headstock shape. Shouldn't be too hard to shape the TR cover to match the headstock(?) Possibly in wood to match headstock? 

   Ken,no need to restrict yourself to pearl or ebony for the knobs. Don't know if they are available separately from Stew-Mac;but,their "black pearl" knobs look nice to me(as available on the Waverlys). I like the snakewood knobs too;maybe not on your Stealth(?) That black pearl would look sweet on your Stealth IMHO.

   Seems like I just heard/read someone mention "red snail" knobs available...somewhere. I haven't seen them.

   Thanks for the pics! I am living vicariously thru your Brentrup journey.

----------


## JEStanek

If I'm not mistaken, those may not be the final tuners for that instrument.  Hans does put on some harware as he goes.  The neck isn't finished so those tuners will be coming out for that at the very least.  Hans has an eye for detail.

See this one for an example


Jamie

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Michael - I can't believe you fell for that!! I put 2 smilies after that statement to prevent any misunderstanding. No - those are a set of shop tuners that Hans uses to test fit. The actual tuners will be an A set. I agree completely with you about the truss rod cover. I think a sleeker shape in ebony or another complementary material would be the way to go. I have a hunch the black plastic is again, something that Hans uses as a test fit. Maybe not. I will call him this week and chat about options here. Blohm tuner buttons would look real nice on it!  :Smile: 

Kevin - You got it pal! I have figured out a way to pay for half of this mandolin without selling my Fern. So I may be able to have my cake and eat it too! It will slow up any chance of getting an oval or an upgraded electric any time soon, but the Fern is a real pal and I know I would eventually miss it. Youtubes are kind of on hold until after tax season for me. I am working up some fun new stuff and the Stealth will get loads of air time!

Shawn - It has an estimated completion of May/June. But not to be too flippant, whenever Hans finishes. I am learning patience grasshopper!!  :Smile:

----------


## Michael Cameron

Yep. I'm gullible. D'oh!

OK,you put a smilie after the Blohm tuners. You're kidding,right?
Old-fashion-looking tuners on a modern design...

 :Chicken:

----------


## Hans

Actually, those are the tuners I will use. I cut the shafts to fit the P/H shape and refit with ivoroid buttons. Ken, you can have any kind of buttons you want, but anything other than ivoroid will $$$ you.  :Grin: 
Custom T/R cover is also more work and guess what? It's gonna $$$ ya!  :Grin: 
My own V6 has a tortoise cover shaped in the traditional bell, and matching cover on the T/P.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

The ivoroid buttons look great on the V6 and would look super on this as well. Probable stick with that. I will contemplate the truss rod cover. The V6 tortoise T/R cover ties so well with the tail piece cover and the finger rest. 

I had no idea that you could cut the tuners. Makes sense. 

Anyway, I am loving what I am seeing!!! That is the sexiest headstock design ever!! It is really fun to watch it being built. Thanks for providing us with some entertainment Hans!

----------


## shadco

Shouldn't that say The JBrentrup?

Seriously this sounds like it's going to be an extraordinary instrument

----------


## Mandolin

What is the color? I would go for the custom TRC and maybe new buttons. The buttons look cool but I think ebony would look sweet on that. I'm going to put up a picture of some sweet abalone buttons from siminoff.

----------


## Michael Cameron

Ah,Mr. Simnoff's buttons. The abalone (aba-lam?) looks even better than the black pearl,IMHO. 

Differnt strokes,eh?

The headstock on the Stealth is my favorite headstock design of ALL time.

Ken,I am plenty excited FOR you. What a cool mandolion.

----------


## Mandolin

Those buttons are going on my next mandolin. I wish they made them for waverlys. I will just have to make my own.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Mandolin - the color will be a red burst. Those buttons are cool but they aren't quite my taste for this project.

I think that ebony "accessories" would look very clean, which is what I am after. I will have to think on it a bit. I have to be cafeful with the "while we're at its!"  :Grin:  However, I will am willing to pay for something when the right combo hits me. I am trying to build a lifer here.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Here is one of his headstocks with the same (similar?) binding, gold hardware and ebony(?) buttons. It really is striking but simple. TR cover looks fine in this context.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Warning this may challange those with ADD. I know it does me!  :Laughing: 

The cool thing about working with a small builder is getting exactly (or very close) what you want. It is also interesting how the project morphs over its life. You remember things as you that you want as you go. Although the wait is agonizing, it is actually good that you have time to ponder what you are really after. I thought that it might be interesting to show an example of how a customer/builder working through a couple of details goes for those who have not yet experienced the small builder relationship. Here is my recent exchange with Hans exploring small but important (to me) changes to my build:

On Mar 17, 2009, at 2:37 PM, ken olmstead wrote: 

Greetings Hans, 

Couple things, 

I hope you dont mind but I am going to attend the Mandolin Symposium this year instead of coming to pick my mandolin up in person. I wrestled with it but I have been trying to get to the Symposium for 4 years and this year is finally working out for me. (who knows how much longer Grisman will be able to do this?) (edit: I sincerely hope many years to come!)The date is 6/22. If the Stealth was ready by then it would be fun to take it and show it off! No worries if it wont be done by then as I can take my Weber, but it would be fun to let folks try it out in that environment. 

Second, one of my hopes for this mandolin is to homogenize my pick grip for tenor banjo and mandolin. It is very frustrating for me as I currently cannot switch back and forth between the two. I wind up sounding like #### on both! It is one of the reasons your mandolins appeal to me so much because the finger rest looks like it will work like a banjo skin for my fingers. Unlike accepted mandolin technique, it is totally acceptable to let fingers ride on the banjo skin. If I can use my banjo picking on the mandolin, I will approach the style of Evan Marshall (edit: yeah, right!)  which would be a dream come true for me! Given that information, I was considering a tortoise guard instead of ebony. What do you think? I am thinking the material would be smoother like a banjo skin, but I dont have any experience with an ebony rest so it may work just as well. Usually, I let the nails on my right middle, ring and pinky fingers grow just long enough to ride on the banjo skin. This may/will scratch whatever I use. If you did it in tortoise instead, how much extra are we looking at? If we went tortoise, we would of course have to add a matching TR cover!  :Smile:  

Anyway, as always, I am interested in your honest opinion and more interested in function here than looks, but both are important! 

Thanks and I hope you are feeling better! 
Ken 

On Wed, Mar 18, 2009 at 3:16 AM , Johann D. Brentrup wrote:

Hey, Grisman is more fun than me! I'll see what I can do to finish it, but no guarantees. You would have to be pretty dang careful about the finish though. A tortoise pickguard might just be a little smoother and more slippery. Tortoise pickguard (bound and scooped), T/R cover and tailpiece cover would run about $x extra.  
I am feeling better, was a close one. Almost got really sick. Been working shorter hours this week, but probably will be back to full time next week.  


Best, 
Hans. 

Hans,

Glad your feeling better but don't push it! Had not thought about the new finish (my first varnish finish you know,) we will see where it is at that point. If it is cured enough I will take it and be careful, it not, that's the way it goes. Like I said, I do have something to play. 

Lets do the tortoise. I think it will work better for me, not to mention that I will be properly accessorized!  :Smile:  Given the tortoise, I think the ivoryiod buttons will go together nicely as well!

Thanks!
Ken

----------


## Tom C

Quote: "The cool thing about working with a small builder is getting exactly (or very close) what you want."

...IMO...maybe not what you want but what you asked for.
Too many variables here. Show me 2 or 3 mandos to choose from.  :Smile:

----------


## Michael Cameron

Ken,thanks for sharing the journey. It is a noble one! 

If Hans' varnish is anything like my MM,it won't stay shiny very long anyways. :Laughing:  That's the kind I really prefer. It prints the (any) case material,dings from a cross-eye,smears/smudges at every touch.

Took me a long search to get a mandolin with varnish like that(MM). Love it!

Many moons ago,I asked Will Kimble for a varnish finish on my Kimble A5. I said it was OK with me if it crumbled off like brown sugar(or something to that affect). He looked at me like I had two heads. I didn't know it;but,I was looking for a "distressed" Kimble back then.('02)

Homogenizing the pick-grip;there is something to be said for that,I reckon.
I change it,though slightly,for tremolo,Bluegrassy speed,comping,etc.
Always working with R hand/pick. After about 15 years of mandolin fascination/playing my grip has changed the most dramatically in the last year or so! 

And,with the advent of (trumpets and Angels) Blue Chips,much improvement in my speed and cleanliness. I am unrepentant in my exuberance about them.

It's kinda funny/sad? I can relate to Ken's warning for the ADD-challenged. (It's my pre-frontal cortex that is not behaving itself.) Anyways,I read thru it TWICE. 

The good part is,I never know when/if I have hijacked a thread;OR,even if someone else has! :Laughing: 

Sending prayers and healing vibes for you,Hans. Hope you're feeling better already!

----------


## JEStanek

Ken, I had very similar conversations with my two builders.  You're not alone in this process and the feelings, anxieties, thrills, hopes, expectations, and nice relationship.  You've chosen a fine person and craftsman to work with <green&envy>.  Enjoy this time, I did.

Jamie

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Quote: "The cool thing about working with a small builder is getting exactly (or very close) what you want."
> 
> ...IMO...maybe not what you want but what you asked for.
> Too many variables here. Show me 2 or 3 mandos to choose from.


yeah, it has risk associated with it. I have minimized it as much as I can. Not too many chances to play 2 or 3 mandolins with these features! Doubt I could get Hans t make me 3 Stealths to choose from!  :Smile:  But I do understand where you are coming from.

Thanks Michael and Jamie! I am trying to revel in this time and am looking forward to trying the varnish finish with all its properties!

----------


## Michael Cameron

Revel on,dude! I've been "messing around" with mandolins for almost two decades now.

I never tire of playing,modifying,swapping,tweaking,mandolins.

Some people have golf;the mandolin(and all its "gear") keeps me going.

I've landed a weekly (paying) gig;so,now I GOTTA break down and buy strings!

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I like Jamie too much to make him wait any longer!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I am SOOOOOO THRILLED!!!! Hans, you are the best!!

...and I love the ss holes!!!!!

----------


## JEStanek

Love those lines....  You'll only be allowed to play cool jazz on that because with a box that hot you'll melt the glaciers!

Jamie

----------


## Steve-o

> I am SOOOOOO THRILLED!!!! Hans, you are the best!!
> 
> ...and I love the ss holes!!!!!


Great thread Ken.  Love the stealth.  I think Han's STV-3 is my favorite modern mando of all time.  In my dreams, I wished I had purchased it.  Looking forward to more pics and comments...  :Popcorn:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I don't mind melting glaciers Jamie! Warming trends have a positive aspect here!  :Laughing:  However, I hope to play a fair amount of jazz on that baby as well!!

Thanks Steve! The V3 had a major impact on me as well! My favorite all time mandolin is Hans' V6 Eclipse, which is why my Stealth has many elements from the V6.

Notice that the upper horn looks a little more enlongated and sleeker. Also see the difference in the Volute? See how it was altered to accomodate thew new ss holes and the change in the horn itself. Hans has the gift of flow. You eye can pass over the mandolin without stoping. That last picture is starting to make it VERY real!!!

----------


## mandomania7923

any new pictures?

----------


## Jack Roberts

Beautiful.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Ken - Personally i'd go with you feelings on the black tuner buttons,they will look stunning against a red-burst body & gold fittings. As for the TRC,i feel that the bell-shape is a nice nod towards 'convention' & certainly doesn't seem incongrous. It might be nice to have your name engraved in 'script' & in-filled with gold on the TRC as well,just as a 'personalising' touch.
   Whatever you decide,it's going to be stunning & i AM envious - AWESOME !!!,
                                                                                                         Saska :Wink:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Thanks for the comments!

The lastest is that my back is ready to graduate, maybe this weekend and new pics will follow!

Meanwhile, I have been nursing a sore finger, feels like a sliver in there or something. Got an appointment with the doc in a couple weeks. Meanwhile I have been forced to get reaquainted with "Woody," my Ash Strat.  :Redface: 

But tax season is over and I am looking forward to Mandolin Symposium!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

I can't WAIT to see what that back is going to look like when the finish hits it!! It is looking sooooooo good!

I almost hate to put the pickguard on it, but man doesn't it look fast just sitting there??

Next step is neck shaping...

 :Cool:

----------


## JEStanek

I bet it can do the Kessel Run in less than 12 par secs.  Looks great.   Hans is a real sculptor.

Jamie

----------


## Chris Biorkman

That thing looks pretty sleek.

----------


## sgarrity

That looks COOL!  Can't wait to hear how it sounds.

----------


## GTG

> I bet it can do the Kessel Run in less than 12 par secs.  Looks great.   Hans is a real sculptor.
> 
> Jamie


It really does look like a spaceship! Awesome.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Thanks everyone! I know it is not for everyone but luckily it is for me!! HANS, IS SIMPLY AMAZING!! Just let the man do his thing! I can not wait to play that incredible piece of art! It is better than I imagined! I said it before and I will say it again....AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

----------


## JEStanek

You need to write something like "Hans's Solo" for that mandolin in addition to that challenging Jazz piece I suggested before.  :Wink: 

Simply stunning in the white.  I may have missed it, what color finish (or not decided yet)?

Jamie

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Jamie - It will be redburst. My nod to Jethro and Ted's 2 point. It will have a totoise guard, truss rod and tailpiece cover like the V6 Eclipse. I agree that it looks dazzling in the white. It would make a really nice blonde top with redburst back and sides also. I think for the long haul, the redburst will suit me well. Also, every new instrument I have ever got seems to inspire a new tune, so I will see if it happens with this one. If it does, "Han's Solo" is definately a worthy name!! (You are such a Star War's geek!!  :Smile:  )

----------


## JEStanek

That'll look awesome.  I'm just a geek.  No need for a preceding qualifier.  :Smile: 

Jamie

----------


## Ken Olmstead

This thing is beginning to scare me! I can never live up to it as a player but I sure will look cool standing behind it!  :Laughing:  I am really dumbfounded. What a wonderful project to be a part of, I am very pleased to say the least!

----------


## man dough nollij

Hey TBG,

How'd you go about ordering that? It's not listed as an option on Hans's website. Did you just have to call and negotiate a price, or is it a regular model that's not shown on the site yet? It's a beaut. Bet it sounds great, but I think you should hang on to your Fern for a while before you do anything rash. 

I can see the Fern and V8 as peaceful stablemates, but that's just the voice of MAS-enabler talking...  :Whistling:

----------


## Glassweb

my hat's off to Hans... that's the nicest modern take on a mandolin i've seen... really something special!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Hey TBG,
> 
> How'd you go about ordering that? It's not listed as an option on Hans's website. Did you just have to call and negotiate a price, or is it a regular model that's not shown on the site yet? It's a beaut. Bet it sounds great, but I think you should hang on to your Fern for a while before you do anything rash. 
> 
> I can see the Fern and V8 as peaceful stablemates, but that's just the voice of MAS-enabler talking...


Actually, it is a little interesting how all this started. I called Hans about one of his F5s that he was selling used and he had just unveiled his new F5R. So I just had to talk to him and find out more about his amazing mandolins. We started talking about his mandolins and just general conversation about things. He knew my playing style from my youtubes. When we got around to his used F5 he said "naw, that's not for you. You need this new F5R." He offered me a nice price on it and I thought on it for a day and politely declined. I told him that I would wait until I could custom order the mandolin that is unfolding here. I had to have a Stealth with all of the cool V6 Eclipse features. He basically said "cool, I'll build you one of those, it is a better fit for you anyway." He gave me a price and I siezed the moment! He has been great to work with. He is a no BS kind of guy. Very clear about what you can do and what is not within his scope. I appreciate that. He sends you a written contract that spells out all of the details and features so there is no confusion before he starts building. He is flexible too. There have been several changes along the way but mostly I am trying to stay out of his way and let him create a truely one of a kind mandolin! I really was not ready to do this at the time but it just felt right. I usually go with that feeling when I get it, because I don't get it often!  :Laughing: 

The Fern may have to go, but the Steath will be half broke in before that happens! Oh and enable away!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Glassweb - I couldn't agree more!!

----------


## 250sc

Ken,

I like the fact that you're so thrilled, even before it's in your hands. You'll need someone to hold you down on the ground when it's delivered. LOL, carefull you don't soil yourself.

It's a truely amazing instrument and I can't wait to hear sound clips.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Well, third time is a charm! This is pick guard #3 on this mandolin. The first two he thought were too small or the wrong color of tortoise as compared to the binding. I think it follows the sleek look of the mandolin while still remaining a practical accessory for me. This is a great example of his attention to detail and the pride he takes in his work! It is funny because I thought the one I posted earlier looked great, but now that I see this one, I can see why he changed it. Thanks Hans!

----------


## Lee Callicutt

That is one wicked looking music machine!

----------


## man dough nollij

Hey TBG,

Is that yours in the picture? I thought they had a scroll..

I really like the two-point version, too.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Lookin' good!

----------


## Bob Andress

Yes Sir!  He got it right the second time.  That's the right color for sure.
Man, that things looks great!
Looks like it could just take off right out of your hands if you're not carefull!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Hey TBG,
> 
> Is that yours in the picture? I thought they had a scroll..
> 
> I really like the two-point version, too.


Lee-the "Eclipse" has the enlongated scroll. The "Stealth" is a 2 point that has a thrid!!  :Grin:  Could not spring for an Eclipse and now that I see how this one is coming around, for once I am glad I did not have more money!!  :Laughing: 


Thanks everyone! I am like a hound with shoestrings hanging from his jowels! Can't wait to get my hands on the beastie!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Rob Powell

Man....I'm going to have to visit Mr. Brentrup next time I'm in Minneapolis....shhh...don't tell my wife :Grin:

----------


## mandomania7923

any more pictures coming up?!?!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> any more pictures coming up?!?!


Thanks for asking!

New pictures may be a week or two away yet. It is essentially at the same stage of building as seen in the last picture. 

What I have learned (actually confirmed) in this process is that when you order a mandolin from a builder like Hans, it is not their only project. They build in batches. So yours may show huge amounts of progress and then sit idle for a time. It just depends on how many orders they have and them trying to be efficient given the big picture.

Also, in the time it takes to fill an order, life happens. I wont go into Hans personal life, but suffice it to say that he has had things come up that happen to everyone and requires his attention elsewhere. These builders seem to do this for the balance in life that it gives them. From our perspective, we just want our new mandolin, from theirs, it is a lifestyle that pays the bills and gives a sense of personal satisfaction.

I am so used to having what I want almost instantly. I can pick up the phone, order just about anything and have it delivered in a few days, overnight if I want. When I stop and think about it, this is a fairly recent development in our history. I often wonder what the wait time was on a Stradivarius! Or how long it took Orville to build you a mandolin.

Anyway, the next step is to fine tune the neck, fret and stain. I bet I get some photos once it is stained. (red-burst baby!) Once fretted, he will be able to give me an idea of where we are sound-wise and if he is going to make any changes to the top in that regard.

I was hoping to have a new Stealth for my birthday (8/6) and so far we seem to be on track for that.

I had a finger tip issue that laid me off mandolin playing for awhile but I will start playing again this weekend to try and not sound like total garbage at Mandolin Symposium! Plenty to keep me entertained while I wait. The last thing I want is for Hans to feel rushed and pressured to make compromises! I was hoping for his best, and from what I see so farI am getting it!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandolusional

It's worth the wait Ken, I was on the list for two years.  I barely even look at any other mandolins now, and only do so when asked!  You'll have a blast at the Symposium too, this is a good year for you, wish I could be there!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Well, ask and yee shall recieve! Not huge visual differences but the frets are in, fret board dots and the bridge is half bone now! Looks pretty slick all right!!

----------


## JEStanek

Love those soundholes.

Jamie

----------


## Ken Olmstead

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Is there a Dr. in the house? I'm feeling faint!! All I can say is WOW!!!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

As you can see the stain is done! First coat of varnish is going on tomorrow! Man this thing is just toooooo cooooll!!!!  :Cool:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandomania7923

I'm Jealous!!!!!!!!!! that is beautiful! hope i can own one someday

----------


## Randi Gormley

what an incredible instrument!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Very cool. Getting excited yet?

----------


## Hans

Thanks for the kind words folks! I just have to make one small correction to Ken's comments. While it is true that I work on up to 3 instruments at a time, I don't really build in batches. One instrument may be in finishing (sometimes 2) while another may have the neck being glue on. I usually make up to 4 necks at the same time since a lot of the work is the same, and it's nice to have the neck ready to glue on when the box is ready. When I work on a box, it's one at a time until the box is done.
Batches to me are making 8-10-12 instruments at the same time, doing each step on all of them, ie, making 12 fingerboards, graduating 10 tops, binding 8 instruments, etc. To my way of thinking, you can't devote the time, thought, intuition to 10 instruments equally. To me there is a lot of individuality in each box and that is the most important part of the instrument.

----------


## D.E.Williams

That's looking incredible Hans.  I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.
That burst is practically alive!  Wow...

----------


## Dan Hoover

wow...i mean WOW! everyone talks about this MAS...i think it just hit me??hit really hard..i can hear my heart beat the whole time i read through this post...congrat's to you ken..and mr.brentrup you make some very beautiful mandolins,was on your site for the last 30 minutes..when my wife comes home,i'm gonna show her...
  is there anyone here that posts on you-tube that has any of these being played??i would really like to see/hear some...much appreciated..thanks dan

----------


## Bill Snyder

A search on YouTube brings up this list.

----------


## Dan Hoover

> A search on YouTube brings up this list.


thanks,i couldv'e done that,but i'm not thinking straight at the moment...the blood is returning to my head now...pulse rate is settling down....and i'm starting to add figures in my head...cheers

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Thanks everyone! I have MAS and this one is coming to me! Is it possible for me to envy me??  :Laughing: 

Thanks for clarifying Hans. I knew that you only work on a few instruments at a time but the word "batches" connotates a semi-production line. 

Dan - hope this has not cause you any long term medical issues!!  :Laughing:

----------


## D.E.Williams

Dan, I'll say this... as an instrument builder myself (although not mandolins) I know a little about Hans' philosophy on building, and truthfully, if I were looking for someone to build one for me, he just might be my first choice.  You could not go wrong with one of his instruments if you're thinking along those lines.

----------


## Dan Hoover

Hans Brentrup's name came up the other day while i was out "looking" at a way-too-big music store..the guy raved about him..just another customer...someone he knew had one...i saw this post,then i started getting the itch...but, i promised my wife i would behave,(she knows i use to have a car/bike addiction)...and i should,i'm still learning...getting the hang of it...but these are very sweet sounding..and i belive when i do buy,i would like check out mr.brentrup..i would really like to have a mandolin built for me..just seems very cool..thanks

----------


## Paul Statman

My Hans order is being polished today, and strung up Thursday  :Grin:  I can't wait (it's been over a year now since I ordered it)..! I believe they're being built together.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

While at Mandolin Symposium, I finally got to play one of Hans’ mandolins.  :Mandosmiley: 

Thanks to the owner Jerry, I got to spend some time on his German Spruce F5 model 23 and man what a mandolin! It plays so great and the sound is killer!! The fit and finish were outstanding and the finger rest works exactly as I hoped it would!! Now I am really getting excited!! 

The only bummer is that I spent more than I planned on the trip and it is now time to get the Fern ready for its new owner whoever that will be. It really is a great sounding mando and I got lots of positive comments on it. Parting is difficult but the features that my new one has will better facilitate the techniques that I hope to incorporate into my music. Besides it looks cool as H E double hockey sticks!!  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Warning: Strict traditionalists may find the following program disturbing. Viewer discretion is advised!

In a series of email exchanges with Hans today, I learned of a very cool feature on my mandolin that I had no idea that was included!! Here are some excerpts from his description:

Might as well tell you (you'll find out anywhey  :Wink:   One of the gizmos in the instrument is a CF tube. Runs from nose to tailblock. Keeps the string pressure from trying to pull the blocks together and takes a load off the top. I just finished my 12 string guitar with two of them in it and it's a monster.

Prairie State (made by Larson Bros in the '30's) had a alum tube running right down the middle from nose to tailblock. I splayed two of them out so ya can't see 'em without looking way inside. Also am experimenting with tone bars and Brazilain rosewood laminated braces (another Larson idea).

That F5R that I sold had one, my Elcipse, and my Stealth V4 also have it. Been playing around with it for about a year.

Once again Han's is changing the landscape of the mandolin! So this mandolin has carbon fiber rod down the middle, forward sound holes and tapered ribs. Truly a high performance machine!!

We dont have a photo of the mandolin but here is a picture of the 12 string guitar that has two rods (the mandolin has one down the center):

----------


## Geoff B

A fellow, and friend, luthier mentioned here from time to time (Herb Taylor) has also been experimenting with these in his mandos and guitars.  Seems like a cool idea, would be interesting to make them removable and AB the sound with and without.  Nice!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Thanks geoff! I notice your mandos are also a little forward thinking! Nice!

----------


## Hans

Well Ken, I 'spose you want to see this thing...  :Grin:

----------


## Hans

And then...





Enjoy!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

<drool>

Nice work Hans -- that's a real beauty!

----------


## JEStanek

<serious understatement> Not Too Shabby </understatement>

Fantastic.

Jamie

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Awesome!

----------


## Brad Weiss

:Disbelief:  :Disbelief:  :Disbelief: 

whoa...

----------


## Charles E.

Beautiful! I like the idea about the CF rods ( tubes? ), Graham McDonald has also been using these in his mandolins.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I don't know what to say, I am completely STUNNED!! I am actually having a bit of difficulty breathing. Simply beautiful in every respect!! I can't believe it is coming to me!

Hans - Thank you, Thank you Thank you!! You are amazing!!!!

Now the hardest part, knowing it is at this stage but now it has to cure for a few weeks before it can make its journey north. I think winter in Alaska will be a little warmer this year and I won't have to consider the impact of greenhouse gases to explain it!!

 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bill Snyder

Well that is ok if you really like that sort of thing. 
You know the sort of thing I'm talking about. One that is beautifully designed and masterfully crafted.
That sort of thing. 
Enjoy the mandolin Mr. Olmstead. It is a truly a beauty.

----------


## mandomania7923

holy cow! my heart stopped when i saw that.

----------


## Mandolusional

YES!  Congrats Hans and Ken!

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Love that tailpiece!

----------


## Steve-o

To boldly go where no man has gone before... Bravo, Hans!

----------


## Sonomabob

Ken, you are the man.

This beauty is really generating a lot of interest.

I came away from the Symposium with a bad case of MAS and this isn't helping.

Congratulations and I will see you later.

Looking for the youtube posting

Bob

----------


## hank

Congradulations Ken and Hans.  Truely an amazing 21st century mandolin.  I tip my hat to you Hans for your beautiful work and you Ken for your vision and patience.                 :Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:

----------


## mandolooter

Can't wait to hear some of your tasty playing on that TASTEE mandolin! Wow Han's, you've outdone yourself again!

----------


## Geoff B

Classy, classy classy.  Hans that design is incredible!  There is a flow and elegance to it, it looks natural, like it grew that way.  Excellent indeed!

----------


## Skip Kelley

Wow!! That is one awesome looking mandolin!

----------


## D.E.Williams

Dang.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Well Ken, I 'spose you want to see this thing...


Cute, I say.

The Larson thingy is quite interesting. On guitars the old Larson bros. boxes do not seem to need a neck reset (as is the case on practically all old Martins and Gibsons...) because of the rods. On the other hand non savvy folks can do serious damage to a Larson guitar by tightening the rods...

By the way, I enjoyed this thread quite a bit. Please Ken, do post some pictures of your own and some soundclips. Then this thread may be a referrence (about like the Dan Beimborn Wiens F 5 thread).

----------


## pops1

Is that SWEET or what!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jill McAuley

What a gorgeous mandolin! Can't wait to hear some soundclips of it once it's in Ken's hands!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Randi Gormley

OK, I'll confess I was looking at this at work. And the woman who sits next to me and has no connection to mandolins at all glanced across the pod wall and was so impressed with the stealth's beauty that she came over to look at it better, and i gave her a tour of the building process. her opinion: a beautiful, beautiful instrument.
her mom used to play cittern and her husband is an artist. she told me that the building shots reminded her of the classical paintings her husband occasionally does which are built up layer by layer in color and oil and varnish, as many as 25 layers, so they have depth. she may not know mandolins, but she recognized superior craftsmanship and art right away.

----------


## Marcus CA

That is beyond gorgeous!  The color!  The curves!  No pick on this planet will ever dare to scratch that finish.  You're going to have to lean pretty far forward so your drool misses the mandolin on the way to the floor.

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hans

Thanks folks! Seems as though this is the perfect meld of the Stealth and Eclipse, and since there have been so many versions of each, I decided to just call it V8. I just might have to make one of these for myself sometime.  :Grin: 
I'd like to thank Ken for coming up with the idea to meld them together, and allow me the leeway to do what I felt would work.

----------


## Dan Hoover

wow...that is gorgeous...

----------


## Jake Wildwood

Wow, super awesome mando! Congrats!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

When I first saw the Stealth V3 & V4, I knew I would have to have one some day. Then Hans dropped that V6 Eclispe on us and that headstock knocked me down and kicked me in the head! I just thought it looked so sleek and elegant! So, it seemed logical that my Stealth needed that headstock. The other thing I wanted was all of the experimental things he was doing recently with his mandolins: tapered ribs, forward soundholes, bone bridge on the treble side (keeps the E and A strings from digging into the ebony like I have had happen twice on mandolins that I have had) and finially this business with the CF tube that I had no idea about! Truely an instrument of desire for me but loaded with practical playing features I know I like from other mandolins.

Hans' execution is impeccable here and I honestly never had a doubt about it. Surf pics of his other mandolins and it is immediately apparent that he knows his stuff! They don't just look fabulous, the one I played Symposium is one of the finest instruments I have ever played!!

Thanks everyone for the super great comments and interest! Rest assured that I will have more pics, sound clips and youtubes featureing this instrument! Its maiden YT will be the Maple Leaf Rag. I think something so modern should be heard playing a song that is 110 years old! Has it been that long already? Seems like only yesterday!  :Laughing:  The way I have arranged it makes it a bear to play but my new mando will make short work of it!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Well,what can i personally add to all the comments - nothing that hasn't been said already,that's for sure !. As a very great admirer of Hans' skill as a luthier,may i congratulate him & also the VERY lucky owner on the delivery & aquisition of an awesome looking, & no doubt sounding instrument.
Obviously it's going to take a while before it sounds it's 'best', but a regular dose of sound clips please Kenneth & i'll be over in Alaska directly  (LOL!!!) - you think i'm joking don't you ! :Grin: . Seriously,you've waited quite a while for this - you have the rest of your life to 'get to know' one another,i'm deeply envious,
                                    Ivan  :Wink:

----------


## Rob Powell

Shoot..."coulda had a V8" :Grin: 

Or rather WISH I had a V8!  Congrats Ken and Hans!

----------


## Jonmiller

Ken, 
So you've got the instrument in hand yes? I'm curious (as a fellow banjoist) how the graduated radius fretboard is working for you? Can you tell a big difference with you right hand full chord strumming?
What strings are you using on it?

----------


## D.E.Williams

Dang.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Good news- The Fern is safely with its new owner in Colorado and they seem to be getting along well!  :Mandosmiley: 

Good news - Hans will ship the Stealth early next week, monday or tuesday which means I will have it for my birthday!!  :Mandosmiley: 

Bad news - I may not make it! I seem to be reverting back to a more child like state as evidenced by this video of me under observation. I think I may need a specialist here: 

Pagging Dr. Richter!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## JEStanek

Dude, did I see a Thile face or two in there?  Nice.

Jamie

PS.  I'm sure that Stealth will be all the medication you need.

----------


## Bill Halsey

Exciting!

----------


## man dough nollij

Not bad for a Tenor Banjo Guy! (Making little devil horns from the bottom of the earth...) :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I love Strats.

----------


## Marcus CA

> Good news - Hans will ship the Stealth early next week, monday or tuesday which means I will have it for my birthday!! 
> 
> Bad news - I may not make it! I seem to be reverting back to a more child like state ]


If Hans hasn't shipped it yet, maybe he can put a real grungy pick-up in it for you.  Shred on!   :Cool:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I would have played that guitar part better but standing just outside the camera frame is some guy, dressed all in black and has a muffled voice. All the jerk did was kept going on and on about giving in to my feelings, I am your father and yada yada yada!!!

I really NEED my new mandolin!  :Laughing:  Ships tomorrow!!!

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

updates?

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Baron - I should have it on wednesday!

----------


## 300win

Hmmmm, this mandolin brings back memories if John Duffey's "Duck".

----------


## Michael Cameron

> If Hans hasn't shipped it yet, maybe he can put a real grungy pick-up in it for you.  Shred on!


Maybe some Van Halen racing stripes!?

S R V mailbox stick-ons. Oooh yeah. :Grin: 


Turn it UP!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Just got the text from my wife, it has arrived!! This will prove to be the longest day at work ever recorded. Only 5 hours left! :Frown:

----------


## sgarrity

That's why you have them shipped to the office!!  My co-workers have gotten used to me drooling over a new acquisition.

Congrats on the new axe.  I'm looking forward to some YouTube clips!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> Just got the text from my wife, it has arrived!! This will prove to be the longest day at work ever recorded. Only 5 hours left!


Cough, cough. If I were you, I'd feel a cold coming on.  :Wink:  better go home early.

----------


## JEStanek

Sickation day.

Jamie

----------


## gregjones

> Cough, cough. If I were you, I'd feel a cold coming on.  better go home early.


I'd just quit, go home and play.

What a day!!!  Congrats.......

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I'd just quit, go home and play.


Hans says I have to wait 6 months for the varnish to cure before I can sell my house and move into the Stealth, so I guess I am stuck here until quitin' time!  :Crying: 

2 more hours to go....

----------


## gregjones

Less than an hour 'till the green flag drops.

Drive careful and don't forget to stop at the red lights.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Why am I looking forward to your evaluation? Is it weird that I care?  :Wink:

----------


## mandolirius

> Why am I looking forward to your evaluation? Is it weird that I care?


Not at all. How else do you expect the Stealth fever to begin to burn deep within you. In fact, why delay the inevitable Chris - order your Stealth now!   :Grin:

----------


## Chris Biorkman

You first.  :Wink:

----------


## Dan Hoover

i guess he's gone?? off into his stealth bliss? not to be seen or heard of for some time??? well??maybe not seen at work for some time?? nudge,nudge  :Wink:  :Wink: 
  wait...i think i heard a scream???

----------


## Brad Weiss

tick . . . tick . . . tick . . .

 :Whistling:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

20 FREAKIN' MINUTES LEFT!!!!

My boss is not getting his full dollar value out of me today I am afraid!

I feel like I just drank a JOLT cola!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Marcus CA

> i guess he's gone?? off into his stealth bliss? not to be seen or heard of for some time???


This should be the honeymoon period, during which the couple, now pronounced man and mando, walk down the hallway into a private room, maybe call for room service occasionally (if his wife truly understands, regardless of whatever deal she has negotiated from these circumstances), and emerge in a day or two with that "We've Only Just Begun" grin.

Ken, remember that in this situation, your wife deserves you more than we do.  Prioritize well! 

Bets on whether Ken goes in to work tomorrow???   :Whistling:

----------


## mandolirius

> You first.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> 


Details.

----------


## mandomania7923

did you video tape your unboxing?

----------


## Dave Weiss

Gosh Ken, maybe you should take your new beauty for a ride this weekend. I know a nice little spot about an hour and a half east of Anchorage, it would be a great place to acclimate it a little  :Wink: . Enjoy...

----------


## Chris Biorkman

post a video

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Dave - If you get to Anchortown, let me know you are welcome to try it out!

Chris -Loading  :Smile: 

Wow, I love it! What can I say? It has changed so much in the last couple hours it is amazing! It needs some adjustments yet and I am still finding the sweet spots but it sure is a honey of a mandolin!! I will embed the video in a few minutes. Just a quick sample, I was too dumbfounded to do anything too creative!  :Laughing: 

It is more reddish than my monitor shows, so I am very happy with the color and all the features are working like I had hoped. I can't wait till it figures out it is a mandolin and not a tree!!!!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Congrats, buddy! How does it compare tonally to your old fern?

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Playing is a bit rough due to too much e guitar playing!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Sounds great. Very punchy and nice balance. How's the neck?

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Sounds great. Very punchy and nice balance. How's the neck?


The neck is the 1 1/8" and it is not a thin Gibson profile. It seems a little slimmer than my Fern and is plenty comfy! Moving right in. I will do a "Meet My Stealth" video in the Kevin Briggs vein, and try and get an up close view showing all the features. I am very pleased!

Soundwise it is more "open" than my Fern. Not quite as loud yet, but my wife walked in after being gone for an hour and was blown away in the sound improvements so it is getting somewhere very fast!! 

Now I just need to get some chops back after my little finger problem!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

It sounds less tight than the fern, although I always like the sound of the fern a lot. My Kimble was like that: really responsive and barky right out of the bag.

----------


## Dave Weiss

Very, very nice Ken. Thanks for the offer, but I'd be afraid to touch it. I'm sure with my ability I could make it sound just like my Big Muddy  :Redface:

----------


## man dough nollij

Sounds great, Ken! It sounds like it's quite loud and clear on the treble side, without being harsh. The ferns I've seen have that characteristic, including yours. Is that a fair assessment?

----------


## JEStanek

Nice voice on it already, Ken.

Jamie

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Dave - Don't rediculous. If I find you, your playing it!!  :Laughing: 

Lee - Yes it is like you describe. However, I don't have to coax the trebles so much out of this one. The Fern, I had to take them out to dinner and a movie first!  :Laughing:  Actually, Hans and I collaberated to make sure it had trebles as that was a big requirement of mine. It delivers with strong but sweet trebles and with more ring and sustain than the Fern, But it takes weeks to really learn how to play each mandolin specifically to start getting its best. Gotta retrain the right hand to play in its sweet spots. The left hand sucks a bit since I have been suffering from a fingertip injury that the new wider fretboard is helping me avoid.

Thanks Jamie!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Congratulations Ken! It sounds great already!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## hank

Happy Birthday Ken.  You got your mojo rising.  Congratulations very nice.

----------


## Dan Hoover

Congratulations Ken...you look like a proud PaPa....can't wait to see the "Meet The Stealth" episode... " she?? " sounds very lovely...cheers

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Happy Birthday Ken.  You got your mojo rising.  Congratulations very nice.


Thanks! Incredible new mandolin, morning automated birthday greeting from the coolest place on the web (The Cafe in case your clueless  :Laughing:  ) a b-day cake with coworkers at 2pm, dinner with the wife and mom at my favorite restaurant and tomorrow off thanks to a great boss!! Happy Birthday to me!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

Happy Birthday, Ken!  

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

Wow! So glad this all worked out, and in time for your birthday! And after "hearing" about it for sooo looong ... But you see - good things _are_ worth waiting for, good things _do_ come to those who wait, good things _do_ come in small packages  - relatively small, smaller than a truckload, not much bigger than a breadbox. Best of all, it sounds GREAT! You've got a lot of enjoyment coming your way!  :Mandosmiley:  Happy Birthday, and many more!

----------


## Brad Weiss

Zowie! That thing BOOMS!  Not just loud, but so full. One of my favorite parts is the last 5 seconds where it just riiiiiiiings, with some nice complexity.  Hans done good, and you're the beneficiary! Happy b-day, etc!

----------


## Marcus CA

> I can't wait till it figures out it is a mandolin and not a tree!!!!


Judging from your video, it has definitely figured that out already.  Even through piddly computer speakers, the tone rings through.  You've got a gem there!

Just don't end up with any repetitive stress injuries or blood on the strings during your day off.  Enjoy!!!!   :Cool:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

You folks are the greatest!!! Thanks for the kudos on my new love and the B-day wishes!! Tomorrow I will work on my Meet the Stealth video!

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Tomorrow I will work on my Meet the Stealth video!


When you work on a video, hear my request.

a. Take a medium to slow tempo tune (or one that can be played medium to slow). Let´s say "Angeline The Baker", "Whiskey Before Breakfast", "Home Sweet Home"...

b. Play it medium to slow. With that I mean, don´t get pumped with adrenalin due to the joy about your new axe.

c. Include tremolo, double stops, chords, single and double string playing into your picking.

d. Include dynamics into your picking.

In other words: Show the full potential of the mandolin. 

My technical request is: Tell us your setup. (My sugjestion would be: record the tracks separately and mix the track with the video - if possible).

And now: Go for it!

By the way, I hope you had a great birthday and may you enjoy the mandolin in good health.

----------


## Hans

Happy birthday Ken, enjoy your day off! 
Now go buy your wife that pony!  :Laughing:

----------


## Skip Kelley

Happy Birthday Ken! Your Stealth sounds awesome!! Enjoyed your picking!!

----------


## Steve-o

Happy Birthday Ken.  And thanks for this great thread. Your enthusiasm and humor are contagious.  I'm looking forward to the next vid. Enjoy your V8!

----------


## JasonN

Ken,

In a word- sweeeet! To my ear the Brentrup sounds much nicer than your fern. I immediately notice that it's much more open and has a fuller range of tones that come through on the u-tube video. Don't get me wrong, Weber's are fine instruments too (I've owned two of them), but a friend of mine described them best when he said they're all a bit constipated. That's certainly not going to be a problem with your new Stealth! 

Congratulations Ken- sounds great!

----------


## gregjones

Cheryl's niece had a baby boy this morning at 6:03 and everybody is doing that ooooing and oggling stuff.

I didn't go to the hospital----I told them I'd rather go to AK and see Ken's new Stealth.

They didn't get it.

Some folks just don't understand---most anyone can make a baby and that happens every day, it takes a craftsman to make a great mandolin and _that_ is special.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Meet My Stealth!

Here is me yakking about my new mandolin. Another video loading with sound sound samples.

----------


## bhGreen

Well, the novice I am, came in here expecting to see a Dodge Stealth!  :Laughing:  (oddly enough, my first car... i miss it so.)
And now.. I would really really like one of those! Wow, what a great looking mandolin. Ken I am jealous!  :Grin: 
and Gratz!!!

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Meet My Stealth!


yeah, but what do you really-really think of it?

megagalactic congratz' ken - sounds boss - looks absolutely be-au-ti-ful and waaay exotic ...

... shirt? ... what shirt?

- bill

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Here is part two with the sound samples. It is outside but the advantage is that you can hear it without the room coloring the sound. Crank up the speaks and have a listen!  :Smile:

----------


## Jill McAuley

That was great Ken - thanks for posting that! What a treat to get an insight into such a stunning mandolin - enjoy!


Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Mandolusional

Very cool, keep us updated as it opens up.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Ken,

your videos advocate the purchase of a Brentrup, no doubt.

Congratulations, that is a nice mandolin. 

My next request is that you post some clips of the mandolin in an unamplified ensemble setting.

----------


## Steve-o

Ken,
Beautiful mandolin with a sweet tone - clear trebles and mids and nice bark too.  I really liked the sound of the chickadees in the background!  Nice garden too (the long days must make up for the short growing season).  Keep the videos coming.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Great choice of builder and mandolin.  This is gonna be cool!


Didn't you have two Brentrups Shaun??? An A and an F I believe. If I am not mistaken you sold them didn't you???

WHY???   :Grin:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Here is part two with the sound samples. It is outside but the advantage is that you can hear it without the room coloring the sound. Crank up the speaks and have a listen!


Ken that is THE most colorful YouTube video I have ever seen! LOL! 

Sweet sound coming from that mandolin. Lots of sweet highs and the doublestops sound great.

The Stealth is the coolest mandolin (I like the Eclipse too) Hans makes. He really has an eye for detail.

Happy Picking!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## pjlama

Congrats Ken and happy belated birthday. She looks and sounds fantastic.

----------


## Jonas

Nice!
Seems to have lots of power and clarity up the neck as well.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

I´ve been waiting for you to comment Jonas. Now I am waiting for your Campanella to get completed. Plan ahead for a nice recording; I still vote for Home Sweet Home a. solo in G, which then b. moves to A, and c. then to C. Play chord melody, double stops, single note lines, let the notes ring, chop, stiffle the notes and try the range of dynamics. Then do the same recording in a band setting. (I bet you can!) And don´t forget to post the setup of the recording (mics, [hard disk] recorders, hdd and such).

This goes for you too, Ken.

----------


## Jonas

That's a lot to think about!  :Laughing:  
I'll see what I can do. I'm not even sure when I'll get my hands on the Campanella, I'll have to figure out how to get it to Sweden first... Not keen on shipping it due to the VAT charges.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Thanks again everyone, I have really enjoyed sharing the journey with you!! I will post an update every now and then here as things occur to me and as it is appropriate.





> This goes for you too, Ken.


Olaf - We now return you to your regularly scheduled program!  :Laughing:  Which means that I now look forward to using the mandolin in whatever way makes me happy at the time. I will be making youtubes as I feel like it but I won't likely get all the aspects of recording that you are hoping for any time soon. Watch the youtubes that I do put up for sonic examples as the mandolin and I become one! Any hope for more than that will have lie with Jonas!  :Grin:

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> Thanks again everyone, I have really enjoyed sharing the journey with you!! I will post an update every now and then here as things occur to me and as it is appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olaf - We now return you to your regularly scheduled program!  Which means that I now look forward to using the mandolin in whatever way makes me happy at the time. I will be making youtubes as I feel like it but I won't likely get all the aspects of recording that you are hoping for any time soon. Watch the youtubes that I do put up for sonic examples as the mandolin and I become one! Any hope for more than that will have lie with Jonas!


I know that requests are mostly easier made than fullfilled.  :Wink:  As much as I think of recording, youtubing and such, I have not got around it as of yet myself. Mea culpa.

With all the nice mandolins around, I truely apreciated the Mando Tasting CD´s even though they are not for the faint of heart.

I think that referrences are very interesting in a community that is as diversified as the folks on the cafe. There are threads about Kimble, Gilchrist, Buckhorn, Stealth, Campanella, Altman and others and I find it very interesting to read about the instruments, to see pictures but alas, very few recordings or videos float around along with the information of how the recording was made. This (and possibly a recorded referrence) might pique the interest of some.

I am really looking forward for Jonas posts and hope for recordings. He started a couple of threads about recording and they are quite informative. He´s got a nice hand when it comes to arranging tunes. Check out his myspace site.

----------


## swinginmandolins

I've only heard of this one, unless there is another it's for sale http://www.vintagemandolin.com/09brentrupv8_709108.html

----------


## Hans

Well, there ya go...to slaughter a Hunter S. Thompson quote:
"The music business is a dark plastic hallway; where pimps and thieves run free and good men die like dogs...there is also a negative side."
It's been my experience that the 2nd guy gets the best mandolin. Just another reason I retired.

----------


## sgarrity

Hans.......why are you being so negative?  You make exceptional mandolins but your comments recently have not had a single positive aspect.  It's quite unfortunate!

----------


## Hans

Three people have said the same to me this week...Mandolincafe is boring. Over the years I have seen the site go from a VG informative, congenial site to a commercial, argumentative, comparative, BS throwing (well, maybe that's always been there) site where no one dares say anything close to the truth for fear of being tossed off, to out and out lying. I've had enough, so I've told some truths as I see them. So, I will leave you all with a little story involving "race horse" owners, horses, and jockeys. I'll leave it to you to figure out the "participants", and well, we won't mention any names.
Please remove me from this forum.

----------


## JEStanek

I'm very sorry you feel that way, Hans.

Jamie

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Awkward!

----------


## swinginmandolins

Well I feel bad now. I was just letting people know that a really special mandolin was up for sale and instead struck a nerve of the builder. Wish I wouldn't have made that info known....

----------


## sgarrity

Terry.........this is 100% not your fault!!

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Good thing you retired Hans, I can't imagine the grief of having your creations change hands like that. Much better not to build them at all than to subject them to the whims of ingrates! Best of luck in your future endeavors. May they be more fulfilling. :Confused:

----------


## swinginmandolins

> Terry.........this is 100% not your fault!!


Thanks Shaun, but I didn't think about the fact that Han's does visit this site and how much he put into this instrument, and how it might be disappointing to him to see it on the market.

----------


## George R. Lane

Mr. Brentrup,
When I met with you at your home 18 months ago you seemed excited to be building instruments. It saddens me that you have become bitter. Perhaps one day you will enjoy making instruments again. Please don't blame someone who is selling one of your instruments, as you know we all are a little fickeled and don't always realize when we have THE MANDOLIN we have always been looking for. I will always remember your kindness.

----------


## sgarrity

> Thanks Shaun, but I didn't think about the fact that Han's does visit this site and how much he put into this instrument, and how it might be disappointing to him to see it on the market.


The buying and selling of instruments keep builders in business.  why Ken decided to sell is none of  our business.  Maybe he never fully bonded with the instrument.  An instrument is a very personal thing where a few thousandths of an inch make a difference.  Maybe he needed the money?  It doesn't matter.  NOT OUR BUSINESS!  And the minute Hans shipped it, it's no longer his business!

----------


## mando.player

Well said Shaun. As the second owner of my most recent mando, I had the complete opposite experience when I contacted the builder. I was welcomed into the family with open arms, even if I did come in through the back door.

----------


## swinginmandolins

Well said Shaun.

----------


## MandoNicity

Shaun is absolutely correct, 100 %.  However I think I speak for all or at least most of us here on the Cafe, in that we all admire and respect Hans and all his work and his contributions here on the Cafe and it's sad to see him so upset and bitter.  He has the right as do we all, to take any stance he wishes, but we who admire him can also feel the sadness.  Carry on...

JR

----------


## man dough nollij

> Three people have said the same to me this week...Mandolincafe is boring. Over the years I have seen the site go from a VG informative, congenial site to a commercial, argumentative, comparative, BS throwing (well, maybe that's always been there) site where no one dares say anything close to the truth for fear of being tossed off, to out and out lying. I've had enough, so I've told some truths as I see them.


Hans, I've been hanging around here for a couple of years. I've heard nothing but positive regard for your lutherie and knowledge-- your instruments have been consistently held in the highest regard. I'm sorry if you're having a hard time right now, but I sincerely hope you continue to contribute to the Cafe. Please stay.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Well put, Shaun.

----------


## frankenstein

Hans is cool !

----------


## mandolirius

> The buying and selling of instruments keep builders in business.  why Ken decided to sell is none of  our business.  Maybe he never fully bonded with the instrument.  An instrument is a very personal thing where a few thousandths of an inch make a difference.  Maybe he needed the money?  It doesn't matter.  NOT OUR BUSINESS!  And the minute Hans shipped it, it's no longer his business!


I'd like to offer another take on this post. I don't think it was so "well put". I think it's reasonable for folks on this forum to be curious, particular when you consider that the OP seemed so stoked about this. He shared his thoughts and feelings. He posted pics. He waxed enthusiastically about his new acquisition. He virtually invited members of this forum to "share the journey" with him. Of course he could take the position that he doesn't want to, or feel he needs to, offer any explanation for why he's parting with this mandolin. But, because this is a group of people brought together by a common interest, there's no reason to be shouting "it's not our business". The OP could say that, but I don't think it's up to anyone else to police people's interest, especially while making unnecessary suppostions like "maybe he needed the money" at the same time.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I think if the original poster had wanted to weigh in, he would have done so by now. The fact of the matter is that the reason why he is selling IS none of our business. If you can't handle people selling your instruments, then maybe this isn't the line of work for you. There are lots of people, myself included, who flip pretty frequently. I don't think I owe anyone an explanation and I don't think Ken does either.

----------


## mandolirius

> I think if the original poster had wanted to weigh in, he would have done so by now. The fact of the matter is that the reason why he is selling IS none of our business. If you can't handle people selling your instruments, then maybe this isn't the line of work for you. There are lots of people, myself included, who flip pretty frequently. I don't think I owe anyone an explanation and I don't think Ken does either.


I didn't suggest anyone is "owed" an explanation. That's not what I said at all. I do think it's not reasonable to castigate anyone for being curious, especially considering the nature of the original post. As for Hans' vierwpoint, I don't have anything to say. I feel that is none of my business.

----------


## mandotrout777

> I'd like to offer another take on this post. I don't think it was so "well put". I think it's reasonable for folks on this forum to be curious, particular when you consider that the OP seemed so stoked about this. He shared his thoughts and feelings. He posted pics. He waxed enthusiastically about his new acquisition. He virtually invited members of this forum to "share the journey" with him. Of course he could take the position that he doesn't want to, or feel he needs to, offer any explanation for why he's parting with this mandolin. But, because this is a group of people brought together by a common interest, there's no reason to be shouting "it's not our business". The OP could say that, but I don't think it's up to anyone else to police people's interest, especially while making unnecessary suppostions like "maybe he needed the money" at the same time.


I gotta completely disagree.  It is nobody's business why the original owner let this one go and even more obviously so since he didn't post about doing so.   The only interest we should have here is in the availability of a nice, one of a kind mandolin, from a seriously respected builder.

----------


## frankenstein

If Brentrup is on the headstock it is his business, give the guy a break he's been a wood worker all his life but hey what would he know ??

----------


## sgarrity

Some of these posts strongly support the idea that people will disagree/argue about almost anything on the internet, just because!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

You're totally off base, Shaun.  :Wink:

----------


## mandolirius

> I gotta completely disagree.  It is nobody's business why the original owner let this one go and even more obviously so since he didn't post about doing so.   The only interest we should have here is in the availability of a nice, one of a kind mandolin, from a seriously respected builder.


But, again, you're attempting to police people's interest with your last sentence. All I'm saying is it's naturally for people to be curious in a situation like this. Of course the OP is under no obligation to provide an explanation but there's nothing wrong with people wondering why.

----------


## PaulO

You know, I don't have a dog in this fight, but I have followed this thread from the start.  Everyone interested in the progress of the V8 were all caught up in the excitement and anticipation of Hans creation.  To see it cast adrift so suddenly begs an explanation.  Goodness, we followed Ken and embraced his anticipation.  

I hope Ken communicated with Hans about his reasoning for releasing such a fine .creation so soon.  Passing no judgment.  If I had the cash it would be mine.

----------


## mandotrout777

> But, again, you're attempting to police people's interest with your last sentence. All I'm saying is it's naturally for people to be curious in a situation like this. Of course the OP is under no obligation to provide an explanation but there's nothing wrong with people wondering why.


Sorry... not trying to "police" anybody.  Just my opinion.  

Carry on...

----------


## Marcus CA

> You know, I don't have a dog in this fight, but I have followed this thread from the start.  Everyone interested in the progress of the V8 were all caught up in the excitement and anticipation of Hans creation.  *To see it cast adrift so suddenly begs an explanation.*  Goodness, we followed Ken and embraced his anticipation.  
> 
> I hope Ken communicated with Hans about his reasoning for releasing such a fine creation so soon.  Passing no judgment.  If I had the cash it would be mine.


It definitely causes the many readers of this thread to want an explanation, but none is owed one.  Given Hans's reaction, there clearly is more to this story than we know, which understandably makes people curious.  However, given this reaction from a highly regarded builder and longtime frequent contributor to the Cafe, this thread must be salt in a deep wound.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Did anyone ever consider that the reason Ken didn't sell the instrument in the classifieds may have been because he wanted to avoid hurting Hans' feelings? I know that Ken has listed other instruments on the Cafe, so it makes me wonder...

----------


## swinginmandolins

> Did anyone ever consider that the reason Ken didn't sell the instrument in the classifieds may have been because he wanted to avoid hurting Hans' feelings? I know that Ken has listed other instruments on the Cafe, so it makes me wonder...


That's exactly what I didn't consider until I saw Han's post and his reaction, and why I feel bad about posting the link. Then again maybe MWH's had something Ken wanted and he traded? In the end it doesn't matter much now and a really cool instrument is still available for the person who may want it.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I wouldn't feel bad if I were you, Terry.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I was truely hoping to avoid just this kind of thing but I guess it was ineveitable. I have an injury (maybe more of a malody?) in my first fingertip preventing me from playing mandolin (at least the way that I would like.) I am not interested in surgeries or anything at this point so I am not playing mandolin in the forseeable future other than just a little plinking. I just was able to make my last youtube (Maple Leaf Rag) with the Stealth. By the end of that recording I was in substatial pain so I was glad I could get it recorded in time.

I have found that electric guitar with the lighter string tension and single courses are not (as) bothersome to it. It may not last forever but it does now. I have been very depressed about the whole thing which is why I have not been around here lately. Having an instrument hang on the wall with that kind of value is not for me, so I worked a trade for a nice Arch Top jazz box with Charles and am trying to drown my mandolin sorrows in chord melodies of jazz standards. It is all very depressing.

I was hoping to fly under the radar with the sale which is why I did not list it here. I did not want my hand issue to be precieved as a weakness in the beautiful instrument that Hans crafted for me. I hope he understands. Hans is an amazing builder and I would still have it if I could play it without pain.

I am sorry if it has caused anyone grief. Was hoping to avoid it but such is life. It has not been replaced. I have my father-in-law's Eastman to tinker on for a few minutes here and there and my little KE300e but that is it. It is a bummer, but I hope it finds a good home, it derserves it!!

----------


## frankenstein

Ken, Good for you for posting and i'm sure we all agree that your injury is unfortunate.. and we wish you well.. I think most builders are more interested in where their instruments go than we may think.. I know the last one i bought was something the builder was keen on knowing where it was going and if that destination would or could be beneficial to them.. I also believe that builders would be keen to think that their instruments are keepers not flippers.. I'm keeping mine..

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

The mandolin this thread is about is still beautiful.

----------


## hank

Ken sorry to hear your finger tip is causing you pain.  I have a similar problem which luckily is getting better with time.  I cut the tip of my left index finger many years back causing a shocking/burning sensation when fretting a string.  It wasn't that bad on guitar but when I started playing mandolin the pain was unbearable at times.  I can't play a long time anyway because of spinal damage and hand and arm numbness but I've persisted and learned I can extend the time I can play through better posture etc.  The good news is that the pain from nerve damage in my finger tip has lessened and seems to be going away.  I've enjoyed your mandolin playing and wish you the best with your finger and guitar playing.

----------


## swinginmandolins

Ken, I'm sorry for adding grief to your situation. I'm sorry to hear that you are having problems with your fingers and hope that you can continue your guitar playing at least, which is stellar. I have problems with my left hand from playing bass, so I know how hard it is to enjoy playing with pain. Sorry that you are having to give up such a great instrument.

----------


## tburcham

Ken....all best to you.  

I'm a late comer to this thread.  I've read just enough to see folks feelings have been hurt which is a shame.  For me, the Cafe is a place to relax and not a place to throw gas on a fire.  I am sorry you are having problems with your fingers, and I hope that condition improves with a little time away from the mando.  

Your friend,

Tim Burcham

----------


## George R. Lane

Ken has made his explanation.
Case closed.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> That's exactly what I didn't consider until I saw Han's post and his reaction, and why I feel bad about posting the link. Then again maybe MWH's had something Ken wanted and he traded? In the end it doesn't matter much now and a really cool instrument is still available for the person who may want it.


Please don't feel bad at all. You did something that happens on the cafe almost daily without issue, so no worries!

----------


## journeybear

> Ken has made his explanation.
> Case closed.


Almost - if someone knows how to get in touch with Hans and explain what happened, so he's not harboring bitterness concerning this issue, I think all involved would feel better. I'm sure Ken has at least tied to contact him but Hans may not be receptive. Thanks. Otherwise, yes, 'nuff said.

----------


## Ryk Loske

A couple of points for the consideration of those outside of Ken and Hans:

In a thread elsewhere in this forum we learned that Hans is stepping away from mandolin making due to pain/arthritis in his hands.  

One of the last custom builds for Hans was this Stealth.  Ken's excitment ... and the excitment for Ken from us forumites is clear through this entire thread.  As is Hans' excitment over this build. 

Now one of this artisans last builds ... a very custom build ... is being offered for sale.  How would you feel as that artisan if it were your pained hands that carved the instrument.  Hans' disappointment is justified.

As is Ken's reason for moving so wonderful an instrument on to someone better able to make it sing.

Mayhaps an explanatory email from Ken to Hans would have eliminated this whole last phase of this thread.

My very best wishes to both Ken and Hans.

Ryk

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Unless it is on consignment it was probably "traded in".  I have traded-in an instrument with Charles before, I'm not aware he sells on consignment...

----------


## Pete Counter

That mandolin sounds pretty good, one thing I wish people would do when they put out a sound clip or a video to demonstrate a new instrument is tell us what kind of pick and how thick the pick is because its hard to judge how dark or bright a mandolin sounds unless you know how thin or thick the pick is.

----------


## Bill James

I don't know the specifics of this particular build however any builder will tell you there are two kinds of custom builds. One where the customer says, "Red Spruce, radiused fingerboard, call me when it's ready" and the one where you spend 25% of every day throughout the build either on the phone with the customer or responding to emails from him/her. This one certainly had the markings of a build where the builder had to go the extra fifty miles. If I were a builder and a customer turned around and flipped an instrument after a particulairly time intensive build I admit I would have a hard time sucking it up. Disclaimer: _Obviously that's not what happened in this case_. Unfortunately it's a fairly common scenario and probably not easy to swallow.

Hand problems are a bummer. In Ken's case, I wish he could hang in there and possibly he may come out of his finger problem. I've had many hand problems and luckily have been able to work through them. Whatever the case, I hope he can at least keep playing the guitar and someone will be getting a great instrument when it sells. I'm sure it was a tough decision to put it up for sale.

From my position Hans is fine. We had lunch on Saturday, picked one of his instruments and life was good. He sure didn't mention this, I found out about it here. And hey, if he did get a little frustrated from time to time I guess that would just make him human. And that would make me extra human.  :Smile:

----------


## fatt-dad

+1 Mr. James.

Interesting thread.  Not knowing Mr. Brentrup, I do know he seems to be having fun building guitars.

Hoping the OP get's out of his finger problems, but enjoys chording his new archtop.  Now, should I go visit Charles. . . ?

f-d

----------


## Tomm Truckenmueller

Hi Ken,

did it go from you directly to Massimo in Italy, or which way did it go?
It meanwhile landed in my place - in the south of germany...

Be well...

----------


## Brad Maestas

Really cool design features. I've been a fan of his work for a long time. If I ever got another F style it would probably be a Stealth.

----------


## Sonomabob

Hope the Stealth floats past me someday. I would love to hear it. I have a Brentrup A that I got on a tip from Ken O. It is wonderful. I feel really lucky.

----------

